

Noduino – Control Arduino with Node.js, WebSockets and HTML5 - bartsitekcom
http://semu.github.com/noduino/

======
beatgammit
I don't get it. Node.js is for fast, scalable servers that are IO bound.
Arduino is for low-level hobby projects like blinking lights and moving
motors. They can be part of a larger network of devices, but that's not the
point.

My first Arduino project was a TCP server that turned a servo depending on a
JSON request (it kinda followed the websocket protocol, without the
handshaking). The client was a simple Go app. I understand the possibility for
networked Arduino devices, but I think this project misses the point of
Arduino development.

Not everything has to be written in JavaScript. The Arduino team has made C++
approachable for beginners, so develop for the Arduino, and you'll learn a lot
more.

------
dccoolgai
Cool idea. This is exactly what I've been looking for. If you've never picked
up a duino - do it! It's super fun and it will make you a better developer.

